

Are we ready for new form of terror? - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/10/21/hayden.security.terrorism/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
bediger
Bear in mind that Hayden is now 'currently a principal at the Chertoff Group'
(<http://chertoffgroup.com/cgroup/>), a security consulting thing. As well as
having headed the NSA during the initiation of the massive wiretapping
program, he has a lot to gain financially from this "new form of terror".

